# Backpack vs Panniers



## DDE (27 Jul 2019)

I’ve been commuting by road bike for over 5 years. Until recently, I’ve always used a backpack. It’s 24km in each direction. 

I’ve never had too many issues with using a backpack but in my mind I always told myself I’d upgrade to a rack and panniers some day. 

The benefits were clear in my head. I sometimes got slight discomfort in my back which would disappear with panniers. No more sweaty back. All the weight on the bike not me (I often carry a laptop). A feeling of liberation. Able to carry bigger/heavier loads i.e. weekend camping trips etc. 

I finally took the plunge on a sleek road bike rack I liked the look of and some Ortlieb classic back rollers. 

Now don’t get me wrong, I do like them, and they will be hugely beneficial if I decide to head away for a weekend with quite a bit of kit. But I’m really not feeling them on the commute which is what I primarily bought them for. 

They just slow me down so much. My bike has gone from a joy to a ride to feeling sluggish and heavy. Just little things like lifting my bike into position after unlocking it are more of a chore as it’s so back heavy. It seems to have added at least 10% time to my commute and made it, in my mind, less enjoyable. The benefits of no sweaty back and the weight being on the bike rather than me are outweighed by the increased slog. 

Yesterday, circumstances dictated that I had to use a backpack for the first time in a while, and the feeling of liberation of having a bike that could move like before was amazing. I also did the journey in a time I know is virtually impossible with the panniers (about as quick as I can do the route having done it 100s of times). And that was still with the rack attached, just no panniers. 

Anyone else feel the same or have strong feelings the other way? I love how much stuff I can get in the Ortliebs and the waterproofing/sturdiness is second to none but I’m just not sure they are right for the average commute. Tempted to switch back to backpack and leave them for big load trips.


----------



## Drago (27 Jul 2019)

It's a taste thing. For commuting some favour one, others favour the other. 

I favoured a rucksack - I got sweaty enough whether I wore if or not, and there was no messing about with the luggage once I'd got to my destination, it simply followed me in to the building.

But some folk just don't like the feel of it on their back, or carry hard objects that you wouldn't want in close proximity to the spine in an accident. And that's fine, it's what suits them.


----------



## vickster (27 Jul 2019)

Panniers for me, well Topeak rack pack with fold out panniers which take shoes, laptop, clothes etc. Slides off in 30 seconds

Wouldn’t use something as bulky as an Ortlieb for a commute

I’ll use a backpack for a mile tops. Hate having anything on bank when cycling. I won’t even use jersey pockets!


----------



## cyberknight (27 Jul 2019)

You can carry more stuff  
I always carry wet weather gear all yer around now


----------



## 13 rider (27 Jul 2019)

I use panniers on my hybrid and a rucksack on my defy . My pattern at the moment is hybrid on Monday and Friday when transporting more clothes etc . Then the Defy on the other days . This week sweaty back has been an issue as I have no shower at work ,but overall the Defy is more fun to ride and the hybrid is just a mode of transport


----------



## Julia9054 (27 Jul 2019)

Don't like backpacks. I am fairly short and always feel that when I shoulder check I am getting an eye full of bag! 
I use a single pannier for work which easily fits work clothes, shoes, iPad and pack lunch into it. It has the added advantage of having handles and so it looks and carries like a normal bag off the bike.
I recently had a week away on the bike which involved filling 2 panniers. The bike handles oddly to start with but after a day or so you soon get used to it.


----------



## ianbarton (27 Jul 2019)

DDE said:


> I’ve been commuting by road bike for over 5 years. Until recently, I’ve always used a backpack. It’s 24km in each direction.
> 
> I’ve never had too many issues with using a backpack but in my mind I always told myself I’d upgrade to a rack and panniers some day.


I am a backpack person. Have you tried one of the Osprey packs with the mesh AiSpeed backs. They make a big difference to the amount you sweat.


----------



## I like Skol (27 Jul 2019)

I think the difference in speed and bike handling is mostly psychological. I ride bikes with and without panniers and there certainly isn't a >10% difference in ride speeds/times, but then again I am a fairly big, powerful rider, so perhaps the 'HUGE' amount of drag from having a panier stuck out the side is less of an impact compared to a smaller, lighter, less powerful rider? IME the difference between rucksack v panniers is zero, but panniers have other advantages in my case.

The big benefit in my opinion is the freedom to ride unhindered, regardless of weather. In the blistering heat I can ride in just a light single layer shirt or in monsoons I can wear the full aquatic kit, without the hassle of having to get a rucksack into place on top of it all. The other advantage is that in permanent residence at the bottom of the pannier is my tool kit, spare tubes and pump, plus a few cable ties. These are always there, and replenished whenever they are used, so I don't even have to think about setting off on a ride. The bits I need are always with the bike so it is just jump on and go.

I'm surprised that commuting the distance you do that you have not found the panniers to be the best choice. I travel 10 miles in each direction at a reasonable pace, so sweat a fair bit because I push myself quite hard. I wouldn't entertain regularly using a rucksack and after an initial 6 month trial I bought a dedicated commuter bike and bolted on a pannier rack straight away and haven't once looked back. That was about 9yrs ago.


----------



## raleighnut (27 Jul 2019)

Saddlebag?


----------



## 12boy (27 Jul 2019)

I avoid a backpack unless it is winter as it is too sweaty. My best commuting setup is a Brompton with a saddlebag large enough for tools, water bottle, jacket, phone and wallet, maybe lunch. I have 2 homemade bags that attach to the front block, the larger of which holds 6 full size hardcover books, and also a Brompton shopping basket type bag which holds a lot, so I can .suit the bag to the load. Any weight on the front only improves handling. I've also used Wald panniers baskets and a Blackburn rack on 700 c and mountain bikes set up with studded snows for winter icy roads. The steel Wald baskets are cheap, very durable and heavy compared to an Al rack but are easy to use and keep the center of gravity lower. A friend has a frame bag hung of the toptube and anchored off the downtube and the seat tube. He likes it and it holds more than I would have thought. There are lots of options that allow you to avoid a backpack.


----------



## mjr (27 Jul 2019)

What the flip is "lifting the bike into position"? Is it a cyclocross commute? Ride the bike, not carry it.

Also, I wonder whether the panniers are being used to carry more stuff than the backpack was, so heavier, so slower. A typical rack is under a kilo so shouldn't make much difference and it should be similar either way, but I prefer saddlebags or rack top bags for small loads.


----------



## HLaB (27 Jul 2019)

I'm commuting on a Triban 500 commuting about 48km round and usually just carry a cloth bag. Just now though I am working at least one day a week from home and need to carry a laptop I am using a ortlieb pannier but with their back pack attachment. I just prefer the freedom of a backpack, the big one only needs to be there on days I carry the laptop and that usually only one way (24km); the bike without the laptop instantly feels more agile and even with the laptop it feels agile enough. Whilst I know with a QR pannier system from experience it only takes a second to lift a pannier off at your destination, its just less hassle when you don't my hands are free for the bike lock, remove lights/bottle/computer and remove other things from my pockets (keys & pass).


----------



## mjr (27 Jul 2019)

Better a second of hassle than an hour of sweat IMO but each to their own.


----------



## Drago (27 Jul 2019)

I could sweat for England at the Olympics, and a backpack makes little difference. Mind you, once you've humped a 60lb bergan on a 5 day exercise in Cyprus then a normal backpack is like toting fresh air.


----------



## sleuthey (27 Jul 2019)

Back pack for me for 2 reasons: 

Firstly with a pannier your carrying the weight of the rack all the time not just when you have luggage. 

Secondly I too have back problems and when stepping onto the bike "getting my leg over" the pannier in addition to the rear wheel risks putting my back out.

If for whatever reason I went back to having a pannier it would be a front one.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (27 Jul 2019)

Everyone is different, but I prefer a rucksack.


----------



## Andy in Germany (27 Jul 2019)

Drago said:


> Mind you, *once you've humped a 60lb bergan on a 5 day exercise in Cyprus* then a normal backpack is like toting fresh air.



That's one heck of a commute you had...


----------



## Andy in Germany (27 Jul 2019)

The first day I got the Xtracycle was a revelation. I never used a backpack since. That said, I suspect the technology has moved on since I last had sweaty back syndrome. I did reconsider when I had a commute that was about 1/3 bike and 2/3 tram and walking, so a backpack may have made more sense, but carrying the pannier wasn't too much trouble.

Then I realised it was an excuse to ride further.

Possibly not a _very good_ excuse, but the best I had available...


----------



## Ming the Merciless (27 Jul 2019)

On the folding bike I used to use a rucksack. Mtn bike started as rucksack and transitioned to top peak one with fold down sides. Road bike is panniers.

If you have lockers at work or even leave a bag under your desk then you can take changes of clothes in and take dirty home once or twice a week. Rest of week you can travel much lighter unless you also fake your lunchbox.


----------



## Julia9054 (27 Jul 2019)

sleuthey said:


> Firstly with a pannier your carrying the weight of the rack all the time not just when you have luggage.


An excellent excuse to own two bikes


----------



## Ming the Merciless (27 Jul 2019)

sleuthey said:


> Back pack for me for 2 reasons:
> 
> Firstly with a pannier your carrying the weight of the rack all the time not just when you have luggage



Equates a pound which I'm sure most of us could easily lose to compensate.


----------



## I like Skol (27 Jul 2019)

YukonBoy said:


> unless you also fake your lunchbox.


I don't fake, it's all real.....


----------



## MontyVeda (27 Jul 2019)

Pannier for me (one Ortleib front roller on the back). It doesn't weigh much (there's just waterproofs and a spare tube inside) but i do notice the weight difference when i take the bike out without it.


----------



## Julia9054 (27 Jul 2019)

YukonBoy said:


> If you have lockers at work


I have finally been allowed a locker! Have been commuting by bike for about 10 years and have just this year been told by male members of staff that they have a changing room with lockers and a wardrobe for hanging suits. Female members of staff have nothing! I complained and management have got very twitchy! As a first step, they have found some lockers and put them outside the ladies toilets. They are also talking about repurposing a small work room nearby as a female changing room! We'll see if this actually happens. (Out of a staff of 150ish, around 65% are female. I am the only woman who cycles)


----------



## HLaB (27 Jul 2019)

mjr said:


> Better a second of hassle than an hour of sweat IMO but each to their own.


Been there and done that, the the Ortlieb pannier I use with their back pack converter is the pannier I used with a rack for 8 years. The converter is designed well so I don't sweat, the agility of the bike and hand freedom/ ease at the other end outweighs sweat for me for an occasional once a week use but as you say each to their own


----------



## Pat "5mph" (27 Jul 2019)

mjr said:


> What the flip is "lifting the bike into position"? Is it a cyclocross commute? Ride the bike, not carry it.


If OP has a bike cage at work, like me, the bike needs handled in and out of the parking space. If there are many bikes in the cage, this can sometimes mean lifting the bike, because the panniers get stuck.

I have been commuting the 5 miles to work for about 7 years, only the first few months with a backpack.
Got a rack on all my bikes, a couple of sets of Ortliebs that I wouldn't leave home without, for the convenience of carrying my stuff plus any shopping I may fancy doing on my way home.
Mostly, I use a set of front rollers (smaller than the Ortlieb backrollers), but they are fitted on the back rack.
One day I must try cycling "light", for the experience


----------



## annedonnelly (27 Jul 2019)

raleighnut said:


> Saddlebag?
> 
> View attachment 477270
> View attachment 477270



@raleighnut Do you know what rack you have on there? I'm looking for something like that.


----------



## boydj (27 Jul 2019)

I had a rack on one bike and just used a rack pack that sat behind the saddle and usually didn't carry anything very heavy - usually just a towel, shirt and underwear as trousers were kept in the office. It did make a bit of difference to the handling, but not too much. Panniers were always an option for larger loads. On the other bike, I had a small traditional saddlebag, supported by a small metal frame to stop it swaying. A backpack was just too annoying.


----------



## raleighnut (28 Jul 2019)

annedonnelly said:


> @raleighnut Do you know what rack you have on there? I'm looking for something like that.


Sorry no, it was just a cheapy one from my little bike shop (one man band outfit) it didn't even have a label on when I bought it but John doesn't stock badly made stuff. There is a chance that he'd had it in stock for years though as the shop is very old fashioned.


----------



## annedonnelly (28 Jul 2019)

raleighnut said:


> Sorry no, it was just a cheapy one from my little bike shop (one man band outfit) it didn't even have a label on when I bought it but John doesn't stock badly made stuff. There is a chance that he'd had it in stock for years though as the shop is very old fashioned.
> 
> View attachment 477346


That's what I'm looking for - old-fashioned  I don't like the look of lots of the modern ones.

Think I might've spotted something on eBay so I need to measure to see if it'll fit.


----------



## raleighnut (28 Jul 2019)

annedonnelly said:


> That's what I'm looking for - old-fashioned  I don't like the look of lots of the modern ones.
> 
> Think I might've spotted something on eBay so I need to measure to see if it'll fit.


John is a lovely fella, dunno how long he'll keep going (he's well in his 70s) but it's the best bike shop in town


View: https://youtu.be/I56m7KF7Erc


Not for the Carbon/Di2 crowd though


----------



## Ming the Merciless (28 Jul 2019)

Fantastic


----------



## 12boy (28 Jul 2019)

From 92 through 2015 I was blessed with a locker and shower at work. Once a week I would drop off ironed shirts and pants and take the dirty stuff back daily. Keeping work shoes, ties and a sportcoat in my office usually sufficed . What a treat to arrive when sweaty or when it was below freezing and hop into a hot shower with a crisp ironed shirt waiting. There were many times my wet gear would be hung on a coat rack to dry before going home. Putting on soggy stuff before heading out into a sub freezing ride isn't optimal. Julia, I would bet that if there were lockers and showers more ladies at your place would ride. My employees often told me they were quite pleased I cleaned up before basking in their presence. Nothing like a long ride in the morning and again at night to clear the head and reduce the stress.


----------



## DDE (28 Jul 2019)

mjr said:


> What the flip is "lifting the bike into position"? Is it a cyclocross commute? Ride the bike, not carry it.
> 
> Also, I wonder whether the panniers are being used to carry more stuff than the backpack was, so heavier, so slower. A typical rack is under a kilo so shouldn't make much difference and it should be similar either way, but I prefer saddlebags or rack top bags for small loads.



I often need to lift the bike at both ends of the commute. Few steps to negotiate and tight lock up spaces in awkward positions.

The panniers are being used to carry the same load.

On the flipside of the argument I just went to Ikea and carried home a not insignificant amount of stuff in both. They win hands down for trips like that and I’d be stuck without them really. Just not completely convinced they’re right for my commute.


----------



## Drago (28 Jul 2019)

Yep, I use panniers for bigger loads, although keeping the bike itself unloaded and lugging my Bob trailer is both faster and allows for much more to be carried.


----------



## Zanelad (28 Jul 2019)

Rack and pannier for me. A small pannier bag as I usually take shirts and underwear into the office when i use the car, wnich is at least once a week. Just a couple of tubes, levers etc in the pannier. Fruit and snacks once a week. Dirty clothes on the way home each day. Perhaps pick up some milk on the way home, but I don't carry much. 

Not considered a backpack. I do use one on the motorbike, but I don't fancy riding a pushbike with one though. I see plenty of commuters with them so they cant be that bad. Certainly cheaper than a rack and pannier, and if I'm being honest the bike looks better unencumbered. Still, I can't see them when I'm on the bike


----------



## Ming the Merciless (28 Jul 2019)

12boy said:


> From 92 through 2015 I was blessed with a locker and shower at work. Once a week I would drop off ironed shirts and pants and take the dirty stuff back daily. Keeping work shoes, ties and a sportcoat in my office usually sufficed . What a treat to arrive when sweaty or when it was below freezing and hop into a hot shower with a crisp ironed shirt waiting. There were many times my wet gear would be hung on a coat rack to dry before going home. Putting on soggy stuff before heading out into a sub freezing ride isn't optimal. Julia, I would bet that if there were lockers and showers more ladies at your place would ride. My employees often told me they were quite pleased I cleaned up before basking in their presence. Nothing like a long ride in the morning and again at night to clear the head and reduce the stress.



It's a shame those who have sweated in their cars do not clean up and change clothes before entering the office.


----------



## skudupnorth (8 Aug 2019)

Panniers every time,not only do they reduce the moist back but they make you back end look bigger for motorists


----------



## raleighnut (8 Aug 2019)

skudupnorth said:


> Panniers every time,not only do they reduce the moist back but they make you back end look bigger for motorists


TBH I think my 'back end' is big enough without my Panniers on the bike.


----------



## skudupnorth (8 Aug 2019)

raleighnut said:


> TBH I think my 'back end' is big enough without my Panniers on the bike.


----------



## rivers (13 Aug 2019)

I prefer a backpack. My carbon road bike, which I commute on when the weather is nice, doesn't have rack mounts. My CX bike does, but I don't have a rack. My old bike did, but I didn't like the feeling of riding with panniers. I sometimes use a small bikepacking saddle bag for my clothes and have a small backpack for my laptop. I use my commute as a work out at least 3 days a week, so either way I end up at work dripping


----------



## tobykenobi (14 Aug 2019)

I was pondering this the other day. I commute about 9 miles each way and much prefer panniers. When I only cycled a couple of miles I used a backpack. However, most of the other commuters I see use a back pack.

When cycling any distance I like to have as little as possible on my back (including in jersey pockets). Panniers also allow me to carry more. I was tipping down today so I had space to chuck in spate shorts, mitts and socks in case the ones I was wearing don't dry out. I accept this means I probably lug about more weight than I need to, slowing me down. However, that means when I go out on my road bike at the weekend, I'm able to appreciate the extra speed more! (Or that's the theory!)


----------



## ianrauk (14 Aug 2019)

tobykenobi said:


> I was pondering this the other day. I commute about 9 miles each way and much prefer panniers. When I only cycled a couple of miles I used a backpack. However, most of the other commuters I see use a back pack.
> 
> When cycling any distance I like to have as little as possible on my back (including in jersey pockets). Panniers also allow me to carry more. I was tipping down today so I had space to chuck in spate shorts, mitts and socks in case the ones I was wearing don't dry out. I accept this means I probably lug about more weight than I need to, slowing me down. However, that means when I go out on my road bike at the weekend, I'm able to appreciate the extra speed more! (Or that's the theory!)




This is spades.
And liking your theory about the extra speed on the roadie at weekends.


----------



## DCBassman (14 Aug 2019)

I don't commute. When riding, I use an old Camelbak holder to carry tubes/tools/grub/emergency money etc. If I carry heavier loads for any reason, I use a large bergen-style pack with waist and chest straps.
The latest N+1, and old Peugeot mixte town bike, has a rack, so depending on how well it restores/modifies, might be a good shopper.


----------



## confusedcyclist (30 Aug 2019)

1x Ortlieb Roller Urban here, when I'm not raping and pillaging saxons, I'm carrying my undies and a sarnies to work. The ortlieb mount system is quick and easy. You just lift the handle and it unclips from the rack. It only takes a few seconds to mount and the strap means you can wear it like a messenger bag if you have a way to walk at the far end of your trip. Downside, it's pricier than a sports direct backpack and the roll and clasp function can be faffier than a zip enclosure... but arguably it will last much longer and will come in handy when I eventually get around to my first bicycle tour.


----------



## cyberknight (30 Aug 2019)

ianrauk said:


> This is spades.
> And liking your theory about the extra speed on the roadie at weekends.


 It feels faster anyway  
I carry way to much but when i need it then its there, carried toe warmers all summer and the other morning it was sub 7 c and they were handy


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (12 Sep 2019)

SWMBO has a rack & pannier-bags on her Boardman (*1*) for her commute to her office
Her company, so bike just gets wheeled in, & left in one of the other rooms

I use (what looks like) one of those kids 'shoe-bags', when I need to take items (uniform/food/etc..)
Quite a lot can be packed in, & with a lanyard clipped on, it can be tied across the chest to prevent too much lateral movement
The pair I use, are from 'goodie bags', after trail-races (running)





I keep considering a rack for the CGR, but then a matter of remounting lights. from where they are now

*1. *I already had the p-b's (in a sealed package), as I'd considered fitting a rack to my 'blue' Ribble, when I bought that in mid 2013
(since superceded, by the CGR, from March 2017)

The main reason I didn't fit a rack to the 'blue' was due to the positioning of the seat-stay mount - the near-side interfered/aligned with the brake


----------



## TylerSmith (9 Oct 2019)

I prefer the panniers, because a backpack just makes me sweat way too much. I don't like showing up to work with a sweaty back.


----------



## froze (16 Nov 2019)

I use a small backpack, it's simpler and I can take with me easily, plus it stores everything I need; for touring I use panniers of course. I didn't buy an expensive backpack just a Easton baseball pack because it fits my helmet inside the bag and has a waterproof lining which works, I found mine at Dicks Sporting Goods. Pannier wise I went with Axiom Monsoon 45's if it matters.

If you are commuting with a laptop, tablet or a smartphone you need to make sure water can't get to it, the cheapest way is to put the device into a ziplock plastic food bag, you can buy dedicated covers for this stuff but they can be expensive and a ziplock bag works just as well. Even though my backpack is waterproof I put my stuff I don't want to get wet in a ziplock bag just to be safe. I put a lot of stuff into ziplock bags inside my touring panniers, this prevents stuff from getting wet, something tearing into the pannier, something leaking out into the pannier; I also line my pannier with a plastic cinch waste bag...yeah I know it seems like an overkill but I don't want stuff leaking in, or especially leaking out and staining and making my clothes smell funky or the inside of the pannier.


----------



## Heltor Chasca (16 Nov 2019)

confusedcyclist said:


> 1x Ortlieb Roller Urban here, when I'm not raping and pillaging saxons, I'm carrying my undies and a sarnies to work. The ortlieb mount system is quick and easy. You just lift the handle and it unclips from the rack. It only takes a few seconds to mount and the strap means you can wear it like a messenger bag if you have a way to walk at the far end of your trip. Downside, it's pricier than a sports direct backpack and the roll and clasp function can be faffier than a zip enclosure... but arguably it will last much longer and will come in handy when I eventually get around to my first bicycle tour.
> 
> View attachment 482605



This is sacrilege of a decent touring beard! You’ve got the look, now you need to get out there. ✊


----------



## Oldhippy (21 Sep 2020)

Carradice saddle bag for pottering and work carradice panniers for shopping or trailer and touring.


----------



## RoubaixCube (21 Sep 2020)

Ive use panniers, Backpacks, messenger bags and trunk bags. It all depends on how much im carrying. A Deuter EXP Air did most of my commuting duties. Occasionally i had an Topeak MTX trunkbag when i needed to carry more than just a change of clothes.

the Deuter is worth investing in to carry light loads back and forth. Its got a built in wire frame that holds the bag off the back so air can flow through and that helps a lot.


----------



## alecstilleyedye (14 Oct 2020)

when i was commuting i used a decathlon rack and single pannier (which weighed not a lot) into which a rucksack went in. easy to take out at the other end, and offers the option of double the capacity should I suddenly need to bring something back…


----------



## Drago (14 Oct 2020)

I with the OP. I much prefer a backpack where possible. Less of an effect on the machines behaviour, less aero penalty, more convenient, goes where you go without having to be disconnected from the bike. The only caveat is that anything solid that could cause spinal injuries doesn't go in the pack.

I don't suffer unduly from sweaty back syndrome, my level of sweatiness is much the same with or without a pack.

But having said all that many people prefer pannoers, or even a trailer. Its as much a taste thing as anything else.


----------



## Willam (23 Oct 2020)

I went from backpack to panniers and found the same as you, mine was only small too, I then went back to backpack and now just hang it off one of the handlebars which is better still.


----------



## I like Skol (23 Oct 2020)

Willam said:


> I went from backpack to panniers and found the same as you, mine was only small too, I then went back to backpack and now just hang it off one of the handlebars which is better still.


----------



## HLaB (11 Feb 2022)

mjr said:


> Better a second of hassle than an hour of sweat IMO but each to their own.


Since this thread has been resurrected I better update. I still carry a laptop once a week but the train is the larger part of my current commute and it would be more than a second and only 40minutes of riding (not really sweating). If I was sweating I would reassess but for the moment I prefer the agility of having a little weight on my back still that I don't really notice and the convenience of having my hands free to get tickets and hold/push/carry the bike in the station/ on the train.


----------



## Etern4l (11 Feb 2022)

Do people carry laptops in those pannier bags? Some cheap/disposable laptops presumably?


----------



## mjr (11 Feb 2022)

Etern4l said:


> Do people carry laptops in those pannier bags? Some cheap/disposable laptops presumably?


Why would you think disposable? It isn't too hard to lock a pannier onto a rack.


----------



## froze (11 Feb 2022)

Etern4l said:


> Do people carry laptops in those pannier bags? Some cheap/disposable laptops presumably?


Yes they do carry laptops in panniers, some panniers even have a built-in laptop slot, just slide it in and it's padded on both sides for added protection. Some panniers are what are known as business panniers, those function as a pannier and a carry bag, and they tend to be very stylish so you can walk into the boardroom for a meeting and look all business, and those will have built in protected slots for laptops; those are usually a single panner that will attach to whatever side of the rack you want it on.

Here is a good example of a business pannier, I would still recommend a neoprene laptop cover just to be safe from water: 
View: https://www.amazon.com/TOURBON-Leather-Crossbody-Handbag-Backpack/dp/B07WYCK6F1/ref=asc_df_B07WYCK6F1?tag=bingshoppinga-20&linkCode=df0&hvadid=80882915731061&hvnetw=o&hvqmt=e&hvbmt=be&hvdev=c&hvlocint=&hvlocphy=&hvtargid=pla-4584482461397324&psc=1


Therea are other styles of this same concept, you just have to research them.


----------



## Alex321 (12 Feb 2022)

Etern4l said:


> Do people carry laptops in those pannier bags? Some cheap/disposable laptops presumably?


Why wouldn't they?

I actually use backpack now when commuting, rather than panniers. But if I was using panniers, my laptop would certainly be in there when commuting.


----------



## Oldhippy (12 Feb 2022)

Saddlebag or panniers, no contest. I wouldn't dream of wearing a back pack.


----------



## Blue Hills (12 Feb 2022)

Etern4l said:


> Do people carry laptops in those pannier bags? Some cheap/disposable laptops presumably?


I often carry my chromebook in a pannier. Not come to any harm yet. (I triple wrap it - 3 sleeves).


----------



## Etern4l (12 Feb 2022)

Alex321 said:


> Why wouldn't they?
> 
> I actually use backpack now when commuting, rather than panniers. But if I was using panniers, my laptop would certainly be in there when commuting.



Because it's a bit exposed in a low-hanging bag on the side of the bike, but I appreciate riding with a backpack is not for everyone, I suppose particularly not for the super-slim lycra riders.


----------



## Julia9054 (12 Feb 2022)

Etern4l said:


> Because it's a bit exposed in a low-hanging bag on the side of the bike, but I appreciate riding with a backpack is not for everyone, I suppose particularly not for the super-slim lycra riders.


Or short men/average sized women


----------



## All uphill (12 Feb 2022)

Etern4l said:


> Because it's a bit exposed in a low-hanging bag on the side of the bike, but I appreciate riding with a backpack is not for everyone, I suppose particularly not for the super-slim lycra riders.


Or people who don't like their movement being restricted.


----------



## Roseland triker (12 Feb 2022)

What's wrong with just sending your bag in a taxi to meet you?
That's what normal people do...
Carry luggage....oh no.🤣


----------



## Profpointy (12 Feb 2022)

Willam said:


> I went from backpack to panniers and found the same as you, mine was only small too, I then went back to backpack and now just hang it off one of the handlebars which is better still.



Someone in Cheltenham was killed a few years ago when his shopping bag on the handlebars swung into the spokes


----------



## Profpointy (12 Feb 2022)

Etern4l said:


> Do people carry laptops in those pannier bags? Some cheap/disposable laptops presumably?



Unless you're in the habit of crashing I really don't understand your point. At any rate I did it for 10 plus years no bother. And the laptop was fine after two accidents and one pannier detach


----------



## Etern4l (12 Feb 2022)

Profpointy said:


> Unless you're in the habit of crashing I really don't understand your point. At any rate I did it for 10 plus years no bother. And the laptop was fine after two accidents and one pannier detach



You don't need to crash to knock the side of a bike, just saying. But I guess a serious impact is somewhat unlikely and good padding should protect against any minor bumps.


----------



## Profpointy (12 Feb 2022)

Etern4l said:


> You don't need to crash to knock the side of a bike, just saying. But I guess a serious impact is somewhat unlikely and good padding should protect against any minor bumps.



Seems an unlikely scenario that you'd bash a pannier so hard that you'd break a laptop; not without seriously falling off or getting run over. I didn't have any padding in my pannier unless it was fresh shirts day or whatever


----------



## Julia9054 (12 Feb 2022)

Profpointy said:


> Someone in Cheltenham was killed a few years ago when his shopping bag on the handlebars swung into the spokes


A friend of mine broke both arms in exactly this scenario (a carrier bag of wellies - she was moving house)


----------



## Oldhippy (12 Feb 2022)

Etern4l said:


> You don't need to crash to knock the side of a bike, just saying. But I guess a serious impact is somewhat unlikely and good padding should protect against any minor bumps.


I've had panniers for 40 years carried my plates and glasses when I moved home, vases, plants on roads and byways and nothing ever broke.


----------



## froze (12 Feb 2022)

There's been all sorts of odd accidents.

I knew a guy personally who always wore a 2 inch or so cross on a chain around his neck, had an accident and that cross went into his neck and buried itself to where the chain met the cross, it just missed his artery by 1/4 of an inch, so does that mean not to wear a chain with something on it? no, because I'm pretty sure that's never happened before or since! 

I knew another guy back in the day of Walkman's, crashed and landed on his Walkman that heavily lacerated his kidney. Actually, wearing something hard on your side and getting seriously hurt from it in an accident is not as uncommon as it seems back when people wore those side bags, I haven't seen people wear those in a very long time.

This next situation is also more common than people realize, but a person crashes lands on his back, but in his jersey pocket was something hard, like a pump, or a multi tool, etc., and that thing damages a vertebra, I knew a guy that happened to as well and he could no longer ride a bike after the surgery.

There are weird accidents where anything can happen, but I would think that if a shoulder carry bag was causing a lot of accidents, couriers and others would no longer want to take the risk and find another way to carry a bag.

Speaking of weird accidents, not related to cycling, but to show how weird stuff can happen. There was a guy where I lived many years ago installed a set of wall mounted box speakers in his van up in the top corners of the rear of the van, had a crash, one of those speakers ripped away from its mount and hit him on the head and killed him. Or the guy in NY City who absent mindedly stepped out in front of a city bus moving at 30 mph, the guy went flying, landed, got up and was screaming that he was alive, and while jumping for joy stumbled into the street again and was then hit by a taxi and killed! Man, that could have been such a good day for that guy. I know there are millions of these types of stories, including my own, where I hit an embankment at over 140 mph, flipped over smashing the top about 4 inches below the dash; this was back in the day before all the crash stuff was in cars, though not sure if at those speeds that crash stuff would do any good, but the car was torn apart and looked like it had gone through a trash compactor, and I didn't even get a scratch, bruise, whiplash, or even a headache! There's a lot more to that story. So weird stuff can happen, good or bad.


----------



## Profpointy (12 Feb 2022)

Julia9054 said:


> A friend of mine broke both arms in exactly this scenario (a carrier bag of wellies - she was moving house)



It's a lesson I learned as a kid with a bag of shopping on the bars. I didn't quite come off but it was obviously a bad idea


----------



## Blue Hills (13 Feb 2022)

froze said:


> There's been all sorts of odd accidents.
> 
> I knew a guy personally who always wore a 2 inch or so cross on a chain around his neck, had an accident and that cross went into his neck and buried itself to where the chain met the cross, it just missed his artery by 1/4 of an inch, so does that mean not to wear a chain with something on it? no, because I'm pretty sure that's never happened before or since!
> 
> ...


all very true - I have always remembered the advice from a motorcycle book when I rode one (OK - two Vespas) to never carry a chain round your body for just this reason - it was rather fashionable amongst some bikers. Then some hipster cyclists years later took up the fashion - made me wince whenever I saw it around London.

Will those roadies live and learn though?


----------



## Blue Hills (13 Feb 2022)

Profpointy said:


> It's a lesson I learned as a kid with a bag of shopping on the bars. I didn't quite come off but it was obviously a bad idea


I went over the bars in front a bus and the schoolgates once carrying books in a bag over the bars. Had double vision for a while - went home for the rest of the day. After that my mum got me a rack.


----------



## avecReynolds531 (13 Feb 2022)

This is my 25th year of commuting by bike & first choice is panniers. I was taught to let the bike carry the weight. This includes lunch/ flask/ water canister, multi-tool & pump, etc...
Ortlieb have useful & effective reflective patches that aid visibility as well as options for strident colours - the orange should be used with sunglasses. 
I've found that traffic allows a little more space when passing a bike with a right-sided pannier.


----------



## simongt (13 Feb 2022)

avecReynolds531 said:


> I was taught to let the bike carry the weight.


As I was also taught back in t'day. My preference has always been for panniers & rack / saddlebag.  I understand the apparent need for backpacks and the new trend for bikepacking bags as it narrows the profile which enable folk to get through confined spaces that aren't usually encountered by tourers on roads.


----------



## Etern4l (13 Feb 2022)

simongt said:


> As I was also taught back in t'day. My preference has always been for panniers & rack / saddlebag.  I understand the apparent need for backpacks and the new trend for bikepacking bags as it narrows the profile which enable folk to get through confined spaces that aren't usually encountered by tourers on roads.


It's also a function of the load and weather. Up to a few kg in colder weather will probably be imperceptible in a good backpack, and at that cargo weight a pannier rack is more of an overhead in relative terms.

I imagine a backpack would also be more convenient at lower loads when traveling to low-security public locations where removal of the bag from the rack is advisable when leaving the bike unattended.

My takeaway is that unless the rack weighs a lot, there is little downside to l attaching one to a commuter to have the option, if a need might arise to carry heavier loads. I presume the overhead some people report has more to do with the bags than the rack itself.


----------



## flake99please (13 Feb 2022)

I use the Ortlieb classic front panniers fitted to my rear rack. Plenty of room for my commuting requirements with some weight / bulk savings over the rear panniers.


----------



## ebikeerwidnes (13 Feb 2022)

I prefer to use a bag or bags that are on the bike
However, last year I spent a lot of time carrying my good camera around on my bike. AFter a bit I realised that this meant that the camera was being subjected to all the bumps and shocks without and cushioning except for the minimal bit from the tyre
I am not a great fan of those sort of shocks on electronic devices that are not designed for it - especially larger and heavier ones.

Hence, I have mostly stopped carrying my camera around - if I do then I used a backpack. On the rare occaision I carry my laptop on my bike then I also use a backpack


----------



## Etern4l (13 Feb 2022)

ebikeerwidnes said:


> I prefer to use a bag or bags that are on the bike
> However, last year I spent a lot of time carrying my good camera around on my bike. AFter a bit I realised that this meant that the camera was being subjected to all the bumps and shocks without and cushioning except for the minimal bit from the tyre
> I am not a great fan of those sort of shocks on electronic devices that are not designed for it - especially larger and heavier ones.
> 
> Hence, I have mostly stopped carrying my camera around - if I do then I used a backpack. On the rare occaision I carry my laptop on my bike then I also use a backpack


Excellent point. This will apply to some extent to other electronic devices suhh as laptops. Even if mechanical disk drives are rare, there are other mechanical components which might be affected by vibration shocks (display hinges, motherboard and other internal mounting elements etc.)


----------



## freiston (13 Feb 2022)

Years ago when my bike commute was a short ride (about 3 miles each way), I took a small Karrimor 18 litre rucksack (before Karrimor was ruined by Sports Direct) but on the odd occasion that I commuted by bike when my journey was about 12 miles each way, I used a single pannier. I don't like to ride for long with a rucksack on my back. I do have some designed-for-cycling messenger style shoulder bags of varying sizes but I'm not keen on using them for cycling other than short utility rides.

The point about camera gear is interesting - when younger, I used to carry my 35mm SLR in my Karrimor Bardale which, by the nature of it's bracket and shock chords, had quite a bit of "suspension". I carry a small bridge camera in my Ortlieb bar bag but I wouldn't carry my DSLR in it on account of the camera being too big to fit in the bag with my other odds & sods, and that I reckon it's a bit more of a rough ride than the bardale.

When I was a schoolboy, almost everyone cycled to school and almost everyone needed to transport books and P.E. gear. The usual method was a sports bag, briefcase or satchel held by a rear spring-loaded rack or in a basket on the front. There were less safe methods involving hanging thing from handlebars and popping bags on top of the top tube and handlebars.

If I were commuting nowadays and wanted the convenience of a rucksack or shoulder bag, I reckon that I would be looking at a method of putting it on a rear rack or in a basket (front or rear). A front basket would give more peace of mind if there were [possibly fragile] valuables in the bag. I understand that there are offerings from, Rixen Kaul, Ortlieb and Racktime (division of Tubus) that meet the brief - Ortlieb even make bags and baskets designed to work with Racktime racks and fittings.


----------



## Profpointy (13 Feb 2022)

Etern4l said:


> Excellent point. This will apply to some extent to other electronic devices suhh as laptops. Even if mechanical disk drives are rare, there are other mechanical components which might be affected by vibration shocks (display hinges, motherboard and other internal mounting elements etc.)



But that said I must have done 15000 miles with a laptop in my panniers without issue, including two "offs" which hurt me but not the PC and other where the pannier pinged off, again with no harm done to the PC


----------



## Etern4l (13 Feb 2022)

Profpointy said:


> But that said I must have done 15000 miles with a laptop in my panniers without issue, including two "offs" which hurt me but not the PC and other where the pannier pinged off, again with no harm done to the PC


That's good. I suppose a lot depends on the laptops' build quality. In the limit there are rugged laptops one could safely use to fortify a pannier rack.


----------



## Blue Hills (13 Feb 2022)

freiston said:


> Years ago when my bike commute was a short ride (about 3 miles each way), I took a small Karrimor 18 litre rucksack (before Karrimor was ruined by Sports Direct) b


on that side point Karrimor was ruined before Sports Direct got hold of it as little more than a brand.
Some venture capitalist bunch got hold of it -not UK based - south african maybe - and jusy started slapping the brand on cheap stuff they had acquired from wherever. They persisted in slapping the union jack on everything though.

i have a few bits of old Karrimor stuff, though one great thing I lost on a ride.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (13 Feb 2022)

I commuted with laptop in panniers. No problem you just put laptop in a padded pouch.


----------



## fossyant (13 Feb 2022)

flake99please said:


> I use the Ortlieb classic front panniers fitted to my rear rack. Plenty of room for my commuting requirements with some weight / bulk savings over the rear panniers.


Same here. deal for commuting, and will hold a laptop in a shockproof case.


----------



## ebikeerwidnes (13 Feb 2022)

Many years ago I needed a walking rucksack for my daughter
We looked in a shop in Betws-y-Coed because we lived near there (ish)
Her favourite was a bright yellow ladies cycling backpack

Never seen one like it since - but it had a stretchy string bag on the back for a helmet and the lightweight frame held most of it away from the rider so allow air to circulate

Brilliant design - wish I could find one like it but bigger - no idea of the make


----------



## Etern4l (13 Feb 2022)

ebikeerwidnes said:


> Many years ago I needed a walking rucksack for my daughter
> We looked in a shop in Betws-y-Coed because we lived near there (ish)
> Her favourite was a bright yellow ladies cycling backpack
> 
> ...


I"ve been using a North Face Surge. Brilliant, like it's not there. Minimal Hi Viz features, which is corrected using a waterproof Hi-Viz cover.


----------



## Alex321 (13 Feb 2022)

simongt said:


> As I was also taught back in t'day. My preference has always been for panniers & rack / saddlebag.  I understand the apparent need for backpacks and the new trend for bikepacking bags as it narrows the profile which enable folk to get through confined spaces that aren't usually encountered by tourers on roads.


There is also the simple fact that many modern bikes just won't take racks, particularly carbon-framed bikes.

Not all of us have multiple bikes, to be able to have a commuting bike with rack and another for non-utility use.


----------



## freiston (13 Feb 2022)

Blue Hills said:


> on that side point Karrimor was ruined before Sports Direct got hold of it as little more than a brand.
> Some venture capitalist bunch got hold of it -not UK based - south african maybe - and jusy started slapping the brand on cheap stuff they had acquired from wherever. They persisted in slappinmg the union jack on everything though.
> 
> i have a few bits of old Karrimor stuff, though one great thing I lost on a ride.


I didn't really know that (not beyond a vague recollection anyway) and it piqued my interest enough to quickly look it up - yeah, South African Cullinan Holdings:

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Karrimor#Financial_distress_and_post-receivership_new_company_history


----------



## freiston (13 Feb 2022)

Alex321 said:


> There is also the simple fact that many modern bikes just won't take racks, particularly carbon-framed bikes.
> 
> Not all of us have multiple bikes, to be able to have a commuting bike with rack and another for non-utility use.


If I could have only one bike (which most of my life has been the case), it would have to be fit for all the purposes I would need or want a bike for. This is why all my bikes have had the ability to take proper mudguards and racks. I no longer commute but my bikes are still used for utility riding (it's not a commuting/non-utility dichotomy). As it happens, I now have two bikes - my touring bike and my folder, both of which have proper mudguards and racks. My tourer gets used for just about everything whilst my folder gets occasional use: it sometimes gets taken on public transport, sometimes gets taken on a utlity ride or short jaunt and it remains ever ready as a back-up, like when my freehub on my tourer stopped working.


----------



## Profpointy (13 Feb 2022)

Etern4l said:


> That's good. I suppose a lot depends on the laptops' build quality. In the limit there are rugged laptops one could safely use to fortify a pannier rack.



I suspect work had bought the cheapest just about OK ones they could source. They supplied padded bags but I just used the pannier, or my own normal rucksack if on the train. I'd no more expect to break something in a pannier than I would in my car or in a bag I was walking with


----------



## Etern4l (13 Feb 2022)

Profpointy said:


> I suspect work had bought the cheapest just about OK ones they could source. They supplied padded bags but I just used the pannier, or my own normal rucksack if on the train. I'd no more expect to break something in a pannier than I would in my car or in a bag I was walking with


I imagine it was one of those business models: low-ish on processing power, but actually well built to ensure reliability.


----------



## Profpointy (13 Feb 2022)

Etern4l said:


> I imagine it was one of those business models: low-ish on processing power, but actually well built to ensure reliability.



Apart from price the primary concern would have been consistent build and same firmware release over hundreds of items. Support costs dwarfs everything else and you don't want em all different. 
Back in the day at a smaller company we had two Dell PCs bought the same day, identical spec. One would run a particular thing and the other would not. They had different firmware numbers. You really can't have that in a large corporation it'd cost you a fortune.

Carrying a laptop in a bag is really not an issue unless it's so flimsy it is just junk. Even the lowest name brands can manage a workable product


----------



## Blue Hills (14 Feb 2022)

freiston said:


> I didn't really know that (not beyond a vague recollection anyway) and it piqued my interest enough to quickly look it up - yeah, South African Cullinan Holdings:
> 
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Karrimor#Financial_distress_and_post-receivership_new_company_history


yep - all very sad - I bought my much missed vail pertex top in their factory shop (second - no bag) - as that piece says Cullinan dumped the workforce after promising the opposite.
I also have a Goretex Karrimor cycling top that is so effective I reserve it for the very worst northern weather.


----------



## simongt (14 Feb 2022)

Alex321 said:


> Not all of us have multiple bikes,


Indeed. After going through various types of bikes over the years, I'm now settled quite happily with a Brommy for city work, a Dawes Super Galaxy for commuting / long & short touring and a Dawes Fox for fun - ! 
That's what floats MY boat - !


----------



## Scotchlovingcylist (14 Feb 2022)

I use a years old dhb luggit slice for commuting and light shopping. Showing no signs of wear and prefer it on the commute to whiz about with. The only time I came off my bike I ended up sideways so wasn't an issue as such landing on it.
Currently in the process of gathering parts to turn the mtb into an all purpose utility bike for commuting, shopping and some light camping which will be kitted out with panniers. 
Borrowed a mates hybrid recently with panniers to nip to shops on when my car was off the road and enjoyed the amount I could pack in.
Find im leaving the car at home more nowadays and think panniers may be the way forward for me.


----------



## ebikeerwidnes (15 Feb 2022)

I have a set of panniers - but they are cheap and look it.
They attach by velcro straps and every single one goes in the wrong direction to easily attach to the rack on my bike.
SO it is a pain to put on and off
And it is too big for normal rides so the stuff in it (spare tube, tool kit and drink) just rattle around and bang on things. Not helped when the straps come loop due to not attaching very well.
If I got a better set that were properly designed then I would probably use the bike for shopping more often!


----------



## Willam (25 Feb 2022)

For the last few weeks I have started wearing my rucksack on my back, I think writing it down on here made me realise how daft it was. 
I just try not to carry too much in it (fail miserably at that) but it’s not as bad as I remember, I guess being winter is helping with that but yeah was a bit stupid. 
I did previously have one of those seat post pannier, was next to useless, will stick with the bad on my back.


----------



## buzz22 (27 Feb 2022)

I bought this Topeak Super Tourist DX rack today to make my commute to and from work more comfortable.
I already had the bag with the fold out panniers that I use on a Topeak beam type rack on a few of my bikes but the clamp around the seat post is quite wide and annoying.
I took it on a trial run with some work uniform etc in the bag, I hardly felt it there.
It took a couple of goes to get the rack in the right spot, I've always had trouble with my heels hitting panniers before (my feet are size 16) but this set up works really well and feels stable.
Much better than a sore and sweaty back.


----------



## Toshiba Boy (27 Feb 2022)

As others have said, each to their own. 

I used to commute to senior school with old style rucksack, in the 1970's, subsequently commuted to work, so that's over 45 years commuting, always with a rucksack. Quality over the later years has been considerably improved on the old school rucksack of four and half decades ago, and I've always, luckily, had shower facilities at my places of work. As such never been a problem for me and never contemplated panniers.


----------



## simongt (27 Feb 2022)

As with many other cycle related choices, it's really whatever floats your personal boat best. With bags, panniers, bash hats, saddles, tyres etc., etc., etc., if it suits you, then go for it,  regardless of what other folk may say or criticise.


----------



## freiston (27 Feb 2022)

Toshiba Boy said:


> As others have said, each to their own.
> 
> I used to commute to senior school with old style rucksack, in the 1970's, subsequently commuted to work, so that's over 45 years commuting, always with a rucksack. Quality over the later years has been considerably improved on the old school rucksack of four and half decades ago, and I've always, luckily, had shower facilities at my places of work. As such never been a problem for me and never contemplated panniers.


I too cycled to school in the 70s and don't remember anyone using a rucksack. It was either a briefcase, a satchel or a sportsbag (usually a big Adidas vinyl affair with handles but sometimes smaller affairs with shoulder straps). The number of cyclists at school must have been in the 100s; briefcases and satchels were usually on a spring clamp rear carrier (occasionally satchels were carried over the shoulder or even worn rucksack stylee with a bit of clever manipulation of the strap). If the large sports bags weren't carried on the rear carrier, they were usually rested on the top tube (always referred to as a "cross bar") and the handlebar stem/handlebars, with the knees going up and down either side of it. Some people had front carriers. The girls' school bikes almost all had baskets on the front.


----------



## Oldhippy (27 Feb 2022)

WW2 gas mask bag was my school bag.


----------



## freiston (27 Feb 2022)

Oldhippy said:


> WW2 gas mask bag was my school bag.


My mate and I both bought old US Army gas mask bags and sewed leather buckled straps to them to attach to the handlebars and use as bar bags for our first cycle-camping trip.


----------



## Toshiba Boy (27 Feb 2022)

freiston said:


> I too cycled to school in the 70s and don't remember anyone using a rucksack. It was either a briefcase, a satchel or a sportsbag (usually a big Adidas vinyl affair with handles but sometimes smaller affairs with shoulder straps). The number of cyclists at school must have been in the 100s; briefcases and satchels were usually on a spring clamp rear carrier (occasionally satchels were carried over the shoulder or even worn rucksack stylee with a bit of clever manipulation of the strap). If the large sports bags weren't carried on the rear carrier, they were usually rested on the top tube (always referred to as a "cross bar") and the handlebar stem/handlebars, with the knees going up and down either side of it. Some people had front carriers. The girls' school bikes almost all had baskets on the front.


Ironically freiston, noting where you're from, I went to senior school in Coventry, The Woodlands (1975-82), all boys comp, and a decent chunk of the 1,500 lads cycled in those days, and they all, almost without fail, wore school rucksacks (had to be blue), no briefcases, sports bags, etc., and certainly no panniers, racks etc, you would, at best be laughed at, at worst, have something "done " to your bike or yourself. No idea what girls used, unfortunately, they went to Tile Hill Woods school and our paths didn't cross.


----------



## Oldhippy (27 Feb 2022)

freiston said:


> My mate and I both bought old US Army gas mask bags and sewed leather buckled straps to them to attach to the handlebars and use as bar bags for our first cycle-camping trip.


Sadly these days if you don't have the zillion quid click catches in colours you can see from space you're considered eccentric or very poor.


----------



## freiston (27 Feb 2022)

Toshiba Boy said:


> Ironically freiston, noting where you're from, I went to senior school in Coventry, The Woodlands (1975-82), all boys comp, and a decent chunk of the 1,500 lads cycled in those days, and they all, almost without fail, wore school rucksacks (had to be blue), no briefcases, sports bags, etc., and certainly no panniers, racks etc, you would, at best be laughed at, at worst, have something "done " to your bike or yourself. No idea what girls used, unfortunately, they went to Tile Hill Woods school and our paths didn't cross.


Ah! I moved to Coventry well after leaving school. I went to an all boys (Grammar) school in Boston, Lincolnshire the same years as you went to Woodlands. My sister went to the all girls school. Our lunch breaks were staggered and our schools some distance apart but we boys could cycle there and catch 15 minutes of "social time" before we had to head back (though that didn't happen often). We all used our bikes for transport and would see each other after school. iirc, the most popular model of bike by far was the Raleigh Wayfarer.


----------



## simongt (27 Feb 2022)

In the sixties, 'rucksacs' were Army surplus, or if you were 'posh / a bit snobby', RAF surplus, backpacks. To us, that was the norm; get books & sports kit in, no problem and just the job on a bike.


----------



## freiston (27 Feb 2022)

simongt said:


> In the sixties, 'rucksacs' were Army surplus, or if you were 'posh / a bit snobby', RAF surplus, backpacks. To us, that was the norm; get books & sports kit in, no problem and just the job on a bike.


We had a cadet force at school and used to have "man packs" which were metal framed radio carriers with a rucksack style harness. I do recall our Signals sergeant using one to walk home with his very heavy briefcase lashed to it.


----------



## Profpointy (27 Feb 2022)

Oldhippy said:


> WW2 gas mask bag was my school bag.



Was there room to squeeze books in as well. You'd have copped it from the ARP warden if you'd left your gas mask out


----------



## Toshiba Boy (27 Feb 2022)

simongt said:


> In the sixties, 'rucksacs' were Army surplus, or if you were 'posh / a bit snobby', RAF surplus, backpacks. To us, that was the norm; get books & sports kit in, no problem and just the job on a bike.


Spot on, what we almost all used were very much military/ cadet type haversacks.


----------



## ebikeerwidnes (28 Feb 2022)

I also went to school in the 70s
normal arrangement was one of those brown haversacks - or that was what we called them
On sports days I often used a sports bag just for the room - if we had physics homework (HUGE text book) and French - large size but not too thick - plus rugby kit there was no chance of it going in a smaller bag

It was generally a bit too far to get there by bike so I only cycled there a few times - and always in summer when we did cricket which needed very little in the way of kit - just pumps (what? trainers? - nah - not invented or at least we had never heard of them)


----------



## freiston (28 Feb 2022)

ebikeerwidnes said:


> I also went to school in the 70s
> normal arrangement was one of those brown haversacks - or that was what we called them
> On sports days I often used a sports bag just for the room - if we had physics homework (HUGE text book) and French - large size but not too thick - plus rugby kit there was no chance of it going in a smaller bag
> 
> It was generally a bit too far to get there by bike so I only cycled there a few times - and always in summer when we did cricket which needed very little in the way of kit - just pumps (what? trainers? - nah - not invented or at least we had never heard of them)


That's interesting - at my school, we had 1½ hours homework per night timetabled and we had to take sports kit to cover all eventualities (the PE teachers seemed to take delight in unexpectedly choosing an activity if they thought we'd all taken a gamble and brought kit for one activity only - a few times we were made to play cricket in swimming trunks). We carried a lot to and from school.


----------



## ebikeerwidnes (28 Feb 2022)

freiston said:


> That's interesting - at my school, we had 1½ hours homework per night timetabled and we had to take sports kit to cover all eventualities (the PE teachers seemed to take delight in unexpectedly choosing an activity if they thought we'd all taken a gamble and brought kit for one activity only - a few times we were made to play cricket in swimming trunks). We carried a lot to and from school.


We had 3 subjects per night - except one night with 2 - plus 3 over the weekend - each was supposed to be 20 minutes in 1st Year (Year 7 in new money) - working up by about 5 minutes per subject per year until 5th Form (year 11) when anything went
depending on the subjects you bag could be OK right up to totally full
adding Rugby kit on Wednesdays and Saturdays (yup Saturdays!!!!) and PE kit on two day of the week and the actual space wna weight varied a lot.
It did require forward thinking to be able to get to school with the right stuff - and have the right bag to get home with the next day's stuff

We had it hard in them days.

When I was a teacher - started on it about 2003ish so when I was over 40 - I sometimes told the kids about this and they generally considered it a form of child abuse about the same level as medieval torture or denial of internet access


----------



## freiston (28 Feb 2022)

ebikeerwidnes said:


> We had 3 subjects per night - except one night with 2 - plus 3 over the weekend - each was supposed to be 20 minutes in 1st Year (Year 7 in new money) - working up by about 5 minutes per subject per year until 5th Form (year 11) when anything went
> depending on the subjects you bag could be OK right up to totally full
> adding Rugby kit on Wednesdays and Saturdays (yup Saturdays!!!!) and PE kit on two day of the week and the actual space wna weight varied a lot.
> It did require forward thinking to be able to get to school with the right stuff - and have the right bag to get home with the next day's stuff
> ...


That last paragraph tickled me


----------



## Alex321 (28 Feb 2022)

ebikeerwidnes said:


> I also went to school in the 70s
> normal arrangement was one of those brown haversacks - or that was what we called them
> On sports days I often used a sports bag just for the room - if we had physics homework (HUGE text book) and French - large size but not too thick - plus rugby kit there was no chance of it going in a smaller bag
> 
> It was generally a bit too far to get there by bike so I only cycled there a few times - and always in summer when we did cricket which needed very little in the way of kit - just pumps (what? trainers? - nah - not invented or at least we had never heard of them)


Another here at grammar school in the 70's, and I did usually cycle (about 3 miles).

My school bag was identical to this one (even the same colour)
https://www.militarykit.com/products/highlander-canvas-webbing-backpack-raf-blue

As my dad was in the RAF, they were probably sourced via the NAAFI.

So this was obviously quite easy to cycle with.
Most of my books stayed in my desk, I only took home the ones needed for homework each night, but I would often have sports gear to carry, so it could be quite full.


----------



## freiston (28 Feb 2022)

Well I have to say that this thread has been an eye opener - I never expected or considered that the type of school bag used at my school (in my time - 70s) would be so different from other parts of the country. I shouldn't be surprised - my home town was relatively isolated from rest of England at the time.

The canvas haversack linked by Alex321 above bring back memories - just not as school bags (though I can't remember if we had them in the school CCF). I do recall considering them for use as panniers for my first cycle-camping trip but going with some awful zipped nylon affairs (either from Millets or the "club catalogue", iirc) - I should have gone with the haversacks.


----------



## Toshiba Boy (28 Feb 2022)

Alex321 said:


> Another here at grammar school in the 70's, and I did usually cycle (about 3 miles).
> 
> My school bag was identical to this one (even the same colour)
> https://www.militarykit.com/products/highlander-canvas-webbing-backpack-raf-blue
> ...


That's the one, blimey, that brings back memories.


----------



## Alex321 (28 Feb 2022)

Toshiba Boy said:


> That's the one, blimey, that brings back memories.


Actually, I just realised I still have that one, sitting under my bed filled with my Dungeons & Dragons stuff from Uni. They were pretty close to indestructible.


----------



## Toshiba Boy (28 Feb 2022)

Alex321 said:


> Actually, I just realised I still have that one, sitting under my bed filled with my Dungeons & Dragons stuff from Uni. They were pretty close to indestructible.


I think mine has probably fossilised by now


----------



## freiston (28 Feb 2022)

When I worked in a local factory, only about a mile or two away, and cycled there, I had a lightweight cotton canvas rucksack not much advanced in design from the military canvas haversack linked to above. It had little side-flaps with a buckled webbing strap closure at the top and a full width flap over the whole lot, not dislike the linked bag; the bag used to sag and pull at the "yoke" of the shoulder straps. I put a drawstring enclosure into the main sack and used two pieces (strips about 3" wide) of thin aluminium plate (quite malleable), one one the outside of the bag across the yoke and a corresponding one on the inside, sandwiching the material in between and fastened together with pop rivets, to give the bag some shape and form, to stop it sagging.


----------



## simongt (1 Mar 2022)

ebikeerwidnes said:


> We had it hard in them days.


But as we had nothing to compare it to, we considered that life as being normal. 
Not like the 'softy' youth of today - !


----------



## simongt (1 Mar 2022)

Alex321 said:


> https://www.militarykit.com/products/highlander-canvas-webbing-backpack-raf-blue


Copies of these can still be had at military surplus shops, but are either made in India or further east. Sadly, quality wise, not a patch on the original issue ones.


----------



## alecstilleyedye (14 Mar 2022)

I carry a rucksack in the pannier. aside from the ease of getting the rucksack in/out, it also means that laptop etc. is properly secured. the other benefit is that, as my work place is in a building with a small flight of stairs off a street, I can take the weight out of the back of the bike and put it on my back. bike is only 8-9 kg so easy to carry up stairs and into the lift…


----------

